# Tweeter con un corte en el bobinado



## Charly16 (Dic 15, 2016)

Hola a todos. Tengo un diafragma de un tweeter de agudos con un corte en el final del enrrollamiento de la bobina.
Con mucho cuidado he conseguido pasar un hilo de cobre y soldarlo, con lo cual funciona.
Sin embargo no es suficiente solo con el estaño, debido al calentamiento que sufren estas bobinas profesionales solo así no aguantara mucho el contacto. He pensado en afianzar dicho contacto, con algun tipo de pegamento que soporte mas de 200 grados y que sea tipo gota o algo así, ya que
no puedo engordar con un pegote el grueso de la bobina para que no roce con el iman.
Adjunto una foto de un diafragma igual.
la flecha pintada indica la zona de corte justo al final del bobinado. El punto redondo que he pintado
en la foto, está al lado del corte de la bobina. 
La pegunta es, si conocen algun pegamento o han tenido un problema parecido.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 15, 2016)

Las "gotas" no soportan temperatura , debería ser un epoxi líquido.


----------



## mostrin (Dic 15, 2016)

Top y carbonato aguanta la temperatura .


----------



## Charly16 (Dic 15, 2016)

mostrin dijo:


> Top y carbonato aguanta la temperatura .



No se que es el Top.
¿como o donde lo puedo comprar?


----------



## svartahrid (Dic 16, 2016)

jose carlos garrido dijo:


> No se que es el Top.
> ¿como o donde lo puedo comprar?



Top, kola loka, la gotita, etc, tecnicamente llamado Cianoacrilato, se solidifica al contacto con el bicarbonato de cocina, echas un poco de pegamento, despues bicarbonato, se desata una reaccion instantanea que fusiona ambos elementos, quedando como piedra. Seguro aguanta muchos grados de temperatura, y seguramente queda sobradisimo pues no creo que un tweeter te vaya a generar demasiada calor.


----------



## Charly16 (Dic 16, 2016)

svartahrid dijo:


> Top, kola loka, la gotita, etc, tecnicamente llamado Cianoacrilato, se solidifica al contacto con el bicarbonato de cocina, echas un poco de pegamento, despues bicarbonato, se desata una reaccion instantanea que fusiona ambos elementos, quedando como piedra. Seguro aguanta muchos grados de temperatura, y seguramente queda sobradisimo pues no creo que un tweeter te vaya a generar demasiada calor.



Las bobinas modernas de los driver profesionales para conciertos al aire libre como es el caso, emplean materiales que pueden soportar temperaturas de hasta los 180°c. En ciertos momentos puntuales estos tweeter con crosover en 800 o 900Hz llegan puntualmente a los 150º.
En los altavoces profesionales se usan materiales compuestos termoestables avanzados como el kapton, la fibra de vidrio y la fibra de carbono, que aumentan la duración de la bobina de voz, con temperaturas de hasta 300 °c.


----------

